# عمل تقل للصبون مثل الفيرى



## engmahmoudsobhy (24 مايو 2014)

اخوانى 
ارجو المساعده فى حل مشكلتى
انا اقوم بتحضير الصابون السائل ولاكن تظهر مشكله فى المنتج انه خفيف وليس بالتقل المطلوب مقل البريل او الفيرى ما هو الحل
مع العلم انى اقوم بتحضير 1000ك

120 ك سلفونك 
25 ك صودا
30 ك تكسبون
30 جرام بولى اكرماليد
هل التركيبه صحيحه ام خطأ وما ينقصنى لعمل تقل الذى ارغب به للصابون

ارجو افادتى فى مشكلتى ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## عمر أبو معمر (25 مايو 2014)

وين الردود من الاخوة الكيميائيين


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (25 مايو 2014)

قل لى كيف تصنعه بالتفاصيل - اى بترتيب الخطوات - وقل لى كيف تضبط ال ph حيث انك لم تذكره - وقل لى من اين حصلت على الوصفه- من اخ مجرب - او موقع- احاول ان افتح معك حوار ليس الا- والا تكون الامور -سؤال وجواب - ان احببت.


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (25 مايو 2014)

حقولك تعمل ايه بالمختصر المفيد ان شاء الله , اولا خلى التكسباون هو الى 120 كيلو وخلى ال سلفونيك 30 كيلو بس خد بالك احلال التكسابون بيكون انك تسيبه يوم بحاله وتقلبه من وقت للتانى كل شويه لحد تمام الذوبان ومتحطش صودا كاويه شيلها خالص من التركيبه وبرضه شيل البولى اكريليمايد وبالترتيب كده تحط الميه وبعدين تدوب الحمض فيها وبعدين تحط التكسابون لمدة يوم مع التقليب البطئ المستمر وبعد كده تحط ملح طعام بدون اذابته خارجيا فى ماء يعنى تقطع الكيس وتحط الملح على طول تدريجيا مع التقليب الى ان تحصل على الثقل المطلوب , ولمساعدتك أكثر فكمية الملح على الطن ستكون فى حدود 15 كيلو أو اكثر على حسب التقل الذى ستحتاجه , أرجو أن تدعوا لى بظهر الغيب .


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (1 يونيو 2014)

الأخ العزيز الملح لايعطي الثقل المطلوب ولكن في المعمل تستخدم مثخنات للوصول الى الثقل المطلوب مع الملح


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (1 يونيو 2014)

انشغلنا بتغليظ القوام - ولم ننتبه لغرابة التركيبتين وعدم سلامتهما - ومع سلامة رد تغليظ القوام - الا ان المكونات ملفته للانتباه.
فالقوام الغليظ ليس من ضمن الأداء - فلنبدأ اولا بتصنيع منظف جيد - يقوم بالتنظيف وآمن فى الاستخدام - وبعدها يأتى العطر والقوام وحتى الحفظ.
المنظف السائل لأدوات المطبخ -احدى تركيباته الاقتصاديه - سالفونيك وبوتاسا كاويه او صودا كاويه- ويتم ضبط - بى اتش - ليكون آمن فى الاستخدام
- ان اتقنا هذا - من السهل التحدث عن المحسنات - هذا ما قصدت ان احادث فيه صاحب السؤال.


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (1 يونيو 2014)

عاتبنى البعض اننى لم اقدم التجربه كامله. وهاهى تركيبه اقتصاديه جدا لمنظف سائل لادوات المطبخ - الكميه 5لتر تقريبا
مياه 5و4 لتر +100 جرام صودا كاويه قشور وقلب +( استعن برأى الاستاز الكيماوى اكرم - فليست معمليا فقط وعمليا ايضا)+خليط من محلول 
متخن وملح الطعام الخشن وليس ملح السفره وقلب +600جم سالفونيك تجارى وقلب -اضبط البى اتش من7الى8- و بعد 3 ساعات ستحصل على المنظف صافى ورائق - غير ذلك - معناه ان هناك خطأ ما- وان لم تستطع ضبط ال بى اتش - لا تستخدم المنتج.
اما الحفظ و المحسنات التى تخص نعومة الايدى ورفع مستوى التنظيف واللون والعطر فالمدارس كثيره وسأتركها لك لتكون لك تجاربك الخاصه بك.
فى انتظار الردود.


----------



## عبير لبنان (13 يونيو 2014)

يلفتني دائما كلمه ph والسؤال هو كيف نظبطها لو تكرمتم


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (13 يونيو 2014)

للتسهيل هناك جهاز صغير رخيص وعملى -فى حدود 250 جنيه مصرى -يعمل بالبطاريه - يباع فى اماكن بيع الادوات المعمليه - بمجرد وضعه فى الوسط المراد قياس ph 
يعطى قراءه على الشاشه. 
ننظر الى التركيبه - اذا كانت القيمه اقل مما هو مطلوب حسب التركيبه يعنى ان الوسيط حمضى زياده ويعالج باضافه قلوى من نفس التركيبه وغالبا التركيبه تشير الى نوع الاضافه. 
واذا كانت القيمه اكثر - فالوسط قلويته زياده والمعالجه باضافة حمض - قليلا قليلا مع التقليب والقياس - يحدد فى التركيبه حتى نصل الى القيمه المطلوبه.


----------



## عبير لبنان (15 يونيو 2014)

اهااا شكرا طيب انا بلبنان واذا اردت من هذا الجهاز كيف ممكن نحصل عليه مع العلم ان اخي يسافر كثير لمصر كيف ممكن نتواصل معك والسؤال هو ممكن ان ياخذ من عندك تركيبات وشكرا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (15 يونيو 2014)

ممكن ارتب له هذا الجهاز ويستلمه عند الحضور او ادله عن مكان بيعه حسب مايريد - والتفاصيل - عن طريق الميل [email protected] فأنا اقرأه يوميا - لقد كتبت تركيبه لمسحوق اقتصادى -فى الموقع - هل تمت تجربتها - كبداية الدخول فى عالم المنظفات - وما هى النتيجه - حتى اتابع معكم.


----------



## 83moris (16 يونيو 2014)

chemist.ahmedfathy قال:


> حقولك تعمل ايه بالمختصر المفيد ان شاء الله , اولا خلى التكسباون هو الى 120 كيلو وخلى ال سلفونيك 30 كيلو بس خد بالك احلال التكسابون بيكون انك تسيبه يوم بحاله وتقلبه من وقت للتانى كل شويه لحد تمام الذوبان ومتحطش صودا كاويه شيلها خالص من التركيبه وبرضه شيل البولى اكريليمايد وبالترتيب كده تحط الميه وبعدين تدوب الحمض فيها وبعدين تحط التكسابون لمدة يوم مع التقليب البطئ المستمر وبعد كده تحط ملح طعام بدون اذابته خارجيا فى ماء يعنى تقطع الكيس وتحط الملح على طول تدريجيا مع التقليب الى ان تحصل على الثقل المطلوب , ولمساعدتك أكثر فكمية الملح على الطن ستكون فى حدود 15 كيلو أو اكثر على حسب التقل الذى ستحتاجه , أرجو أن تدعوا لى بظهر الغيب .[/
> QUOTE
> الكلام دة غلط مليون فالمية
> اية فايدة السلفونك بدون ما نحولة لصوديوم سلفونات؟ازاي اشيل الصودا يعني؟
> كمية التكسابون كبيرة جدا جداا


----------



## 83moris (16 يونيو 2014)

1 ك تكسابون يعادل تقريبا ب 170 جم صودا قشور او 340 جرام صودا سايلة 50%
وبكدة يبقي ال 120 ك سلفونك محتاجين 20.4 ك صودا 
يبقي انت عندك 4.6 ك زيادة ودة ها يرفع البي اتش خالص(دة طبعا لو انت بتستخدم صودا قشور)
اما لو بتستخدم صودا سايلة يبقي انت لسة ما عادلتش كويس


----------



## wael_QWE (2 يونيو 2016)

بارك الله لكم


----------



## meddgt (23 أكتوبر 2016)

السلام عليكم يا اخواني ما علاقة التكسابون بالصودا ؟ الصودا الكاوية هي قاعدة قوية تستعمل لمعادلة حمض و الحمض هنا هو السلفونيك و بالتالي علاقت الكمية موجودة بين الصودا و السلفونيك تحت العلاقة c1v1=c2v2 و الله الموفق


----------



## 83moris (17 ديسمبر 2016)

83moris قال:


> 1 ك تكسابون يعادل تقريبا ب 170 جم صودا قشور او 340 جرام صودا سايلة 50%
> وبكدة يبقي ال 120 ك سلفونك محتاجين 20.4 ك صودا
> يبقي انت عندك 4.6 ك زيادة ودة ها يرفع البي اتش خالص(دة طبعا لو انت بتستخدم صودا قشور)
> اما لو بتستخدم صودا سايلة يبقي انت لسة ما عادلتش كويس



اسف كيلو السلفونك بيتعادل بكميه الصودا المذكورة مش التكسابون


----------



## meddgt (29 ديسمبر 2016)

هناك خطاأ في الكتابة فقط يا اخي فبدلا من كتابت السلفونيك كتب التكسابون لان السلفونيك يعادل بالصودا


----------

